# Jebao DP 4 - Auto Dosing Pump



## Nick72 (16 Jul 2020)

This post got me thinking about buying a auto doser:

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/anyone-used-these-dosing-pumps.61666/#post-607245

And while there are some really nice, expensive, units out there, I also read / watched some good reviews regarding the Jebao DP 4 (and it's cheap).

I'm seriously tempted as I can get it for 50 quid online from China.  Sure it doesn't have the bells and whistles, but they have been reviewed to last years and do the job.

So a quick question.  Ideally I would install the pump in my cabinet with about 1 meter of tubing to the tank, mainly vertical.  Is this normal?  Is there a limitation on the head height the pump can deliver to?


----------



## steveno (16 Jul 2020)

Hiya Nick, 

I recently purchased an Jaboa 3.4 which is their newest model, it cost me £63 from Aliexpress. Which slightly more but has the added convenience of being smaller so it easier to accommodate and that it can can be control via a app. Thou i had to installed outside the cabinet as my cabinet under the tank is quite small 😅. I'm still getting my head around the controls in the app, but you can control each head independently, and seem easier to control than the older models.

I current have it  set up under my tank, with around 1m length tubing up to my tank and its dosing fine, thou im not sure what the maximum length is but I recall reading than it uses the same pump as the older models.

I have a spare head (you get 4 on the unit and a spare replace head included) and some tubing, if you tell the length you need i could run a quick test for you.


----------



## hypnogogia (16 Jul 2020)

@Nick72 The specs state max lift is 1.5m, so you should be fine.


----------



## steveno (16 Jul 2020)

I never thought to check the maximum lift when I purchased my unit. 😅


----------



## Nick72 (16 Jul 2020)

Thanks @steveno 

I've checked and can get the Jebao 3.4 for 60 quid locally.  

The smaller form factor and WiFi controls on the 3.4 look very tempting for an extra 10 pounds, so I'm about to pull the trigger.

One concern, it says your router must be 2.4Ghz compatible - how do you know?  I think our router is 5G.  I need to do some further reading.


----------



## Nick72 (16 Jul 2020)

OK.  That didn't take long - 

"With 300 Mbps on the 2.4 GHz band and 867 Mbps on 5 GHz band, the _Archer C1200_ is the......." - so that's 2.4GHz covered.

Looks like this is the one.

@steveno = how are those dosing bottles working out for you? I think I've seen them online as well.


----------



## steveno (16 Jul 2020)

I have a virgin router and knew that it supported 2.4 GHz.

@steveno = how are those dosing bottles working out for you? I think I've seen them online as well.
[/QUOTE]

I originally planned to make some using some VOSS glass water bottles, there are few YouTube showing you how. However after sourcing all the equimrnt and gear needed to make, turn i woukd only be saving £10 Just thought whats the points and picked up the container for £34 from my local aquarium shop.

I've only just set it up, but seems to be ok, the lids are large so easy to fill, and there  are mil gauge on each section, it dose what it say on the tin so happy with so far.

I was recently reading that it best to keep the micro and iron (which I have in my 3rd container section out if UV light, so will need to address this, thou my unit is under my desk.


----------



## steveno (16 Jul 2020)

Nick72 said:


> I've checked and can get the Jebao 3.4 for 60 quid locally



Thats not bad, when i checked online the cheapest I could find was £70, Oh forgot to mention, when I purchased on aliexpress, I purchased it as set with tubing with an clear acrylic tank clamp for tubing, its slightly cheaper if you buy the unit on it own.

At least if you have issue with unit, buying it locally should be easier to sort.


----------



## Nick72 (16 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> Thats not bad, when i checked online the cheapest I could find was £70, Oh forgot to mention, when I purchased on aliexpress, I purchased it as set with tubing with an clear acrylic tank clamp for tubing, its slightly cheaper if you buy the unit on it own.
> 
> At least if you have issue with unit, buying it locally should be easier to sort.



Bought it on Lazada a local online shopping app for 60 pounds delivered, but will need to buy hoses, clamps and bottles separately.

Thanks for the advice I think this is better than the DP 4.


----------



## Nick72 (16 Jul 2020)

@steveno  - mine will be coming with a US adapter, so I will buy the UK adapter we use here in Malaysia - Does your adapter say 12v, 2 amp, or something similar?


----------



## steveno (16 Jul 2020)

Hiya Nick,

I have same two pin plug, here a picture of the adaptor, is 12v 1.5amp


----------

